# 07/08 Michigan ice condition's



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

I know im curious about what ice is being made where, and who is going to be out on that hard water first. lets use this thread to post ice conditions through out the state. Go ahead and post any skims or fishable ice in the state of michigan. make sure to add your location!


----------



## SomeYahoo (Feb 11, 2007)

Let's all ignore that fact that this is his 666th post and it will NOT be hot as hell this winter.

:lol:

Nothing to report but ice in the driveway this morning.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

SomeYahoo said:


> Let's all ignore that fact that this is his 666th post and it will NOT be hot as hell this winter.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Nothing to report but ice in the driveway this morning.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

ok ill start us off.....The west end of Gun lake was completly ice over this morning...ill check after school for thickness...the chanals might be fishable in a few days if this keeps up


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Cass Lake in Waterford had ice about 200 yards out on the East shore line. Seems the sea gulls were happy to get the ice as well, lol.


----------



## HoytMan44 (Sep 26, 2007)

The bay I live on has been frozen over for at least 4 days now


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Jose Lake in Iosco county (along with several other smaller lakes) have
a complete skim cover. 

With the forecast i just saw, looks like 5-6 days and i can fish most lakes
around here. 2-3 days and the smaller bays and channels will be fishable.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I know it is not a fishable body of water or very large but the pond at 6 mile and haggerty was completly iced over as of 2 PM today.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

quarton lake was frozen over in b-ham...looks like im done with my fly casting practice there.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

bass lake in NE kent county has skim ice throughout, little open water on the north shore. 1/2" max i would guess at this point.

a lot of the small lakes back in the woods have had ice since thanksgiving, if they are protected, yesterdays blow didn't open them up.


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Our lake is froze all the way over now, next few days should do it!!!


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

One of the two lakes that my sub has access to has been frozen over for the last two days (I'm in Hartland). The other is wide open. I'm a little nervous; we are supposed to get rain on Sunday.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Just checked weather.com. They're calling for 6-10" sat. thru sunday up
here. That could really screw the ice up and slow it down.....

JUst when i was getting excited about the early ice prospect.


----------



## 223369 (Aug 24, 2005)

our little 1/2 arce pond is completely froze over.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Ausable Junkie said:


> Just checked weather.com. They're calling for 6-10" sat. thru sunday up
> here. That could really screw the ice up and slow it down.....
> 
> JUst when i was getting excited about the early ice prospect.


We certainly don't want a repeat of last year, the heavy snows really screwed up the ice up there. I have a cabin on a lake in Ogemaw Co. and couldn't safely get out til past mid Jan..


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Gonefishin you need to clear out your PM box!


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

its suppose to be 16 degrees tonight  its already 20 out right now at 9pm. there was ice on all lakes i drove past today in livingston county. i will report back when anything promising builds up


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

There is somewhat of an indicator lake around Fremont, a smaller lake, that is one of the first to get ice action. 
Drove by today had zero ice. Had plenty of wind in west Michigan.


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

anybody have anything to report for Oakland Co., Holloway or anything close? 

i know some people said skim but im wondering if these windy days blew em open.

Keep the rain and snow away!!!


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Any chance we could get some sticky's again for ice conditions by region? :idea:


----------



## mrblugil (May 2, 2002)

Ausable Junkie said:


> Jose Lake in Iosco county (along with several other smaller lakes) have
> a complete skim cover.
> 
> With the forecast i just saw, looks like 5-6 days and i can fish most lakes
> around here. 2-3 days and the smaller bays and channels will be fishable.


are there any fish left in that lake? Grampa had the first cabin built on the lake fished it from the early forties til 70s,can't believe theres anything left in that an Chain of lakes


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

Well looking at the title of this thread I figure I'll post this here. I talked to my cousin last night and he told me caught a few walleyes Saturday night and a few small walleyes and a small pike throught the ice Sunday night on a local lake in my hometown of Iron River. He said there we quads all the way out in the middle of the lake already. He said there's probably 6 inches of solid ice. 

Just thought you guy's would like to know. :evil:

Joe


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

checked today, SE Michigan, pretty big pond, 1.5" at shore.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Tonight
Dec 05

Partly Cloudy *15°* 10 % Thu 
Dec 06








Partly Cloudy *27°/21°* 10 % Fri 
Dec 07








AM Snow Showers *32°/25°* 60 % Sat 
Dec 08








Mostly Cloudy *28°/27°* 10 % Sun 
Dec 09








Light Rain / Freezing Rain *39°/32°* 40 % Mon 
Dec 10








Rain / Snow Showers *36°/28°* 30 % Tue 
Dec 11








Mostly Cloudy *34°/26°* 10 % Wed 
Dec 12








Rain / Snow Showers *35°/29°* 30 %
Thu 
Dec 13







Scattered Snow Showers *35°/26°* 30 %
Fri 
Dec 14







Scattered Snow Showers *36°/26°* 30 %


Looks good until sunday. then the temp goes up and snow


----------



## to far gone (Nov 27, 2007)

Seen a guy fishing gillets lake today. he walked out from his house went about 100 yards from shore. drilled hole at boat launch. 2 inches.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Mr B.gill so are we going to hit the channels this weekend? Looking like its going to be ok. Have you been back out?


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

O yea duckman ive been out and about since sunday....i got a mixed bag tonight of specks and gill...ended up with 11keepers....bigest gill was 9"....let me know if you wana fish......the chanals are not produceing fish like they usualy do its really weird...but i got other places.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

checked another small pond in wayne county today. 2"...not enough for me. I went out the customary ten feet, plunged the axe in and watched the spider shoot right through the center of my feet, then split. NOT what you want to see. 

Still had nearly open water in the center. Another week if we weren't going to get rain on Monday.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Lake Fenton is starting to get some ice...

I cant wait!

Shane


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

bass lake N. Kent county (just NW of greenville) had 3" of good ice. about 20yds from the ramp. 2" solid/clear & 1" white but solid ice.

guys were out about 100yds from shore fishing... not sure what the ice was like out there, but the area i checked was the last to freeze.

lincoln lake on the otherhand has 90% open water :lol:


----------



## icefishin nutz (Jan 27, 2004)

Does anyone know any conditions of Fair haven? We will take a ride out there tomarrow, and report, if I dont find out anything sooner.We took a ride by brandenburg, just to see how much longer there, ice to the end of the pier, with some water still on top, didnt have time to really "check it out" our 2 year old was having a meltdown. But I think maybe in the next week or two there, weather considered of course. Hey Joe, those are your stompin grounds....any input?


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

You guys friggin crack me up :lol:! I just can't seem to ger too excited about ice fishing this year. I have to go in for shoulder and hernia surgery around the second week of January so that will be the end of my ice fishing season. I keep hoping for some early ice, but with the way the weather is around here and the past few years lack of ice, I am not getting my hopes up. Good luck to you all in hopes of a great ice fishing year. I look forward to seeing all the posts of your catches while I'm sitting back in a sling wishing like heck I could be out there.

Ryan


----------

